# stallion Eugano



## tikino (4 February 2009)

does anyone know where this stallion is standing and with what stud. i believe he was standing in yorkshire at some point any help would be greatful many thanks


----------



## Gingernags (4 February 2009)

*IF* its the one I think it is, Hanoverian?  He was owned by Neil Robinson and stood in Potto near Stokesley.  He had him and Ugano his son.  As far as I'm aware he sold both.  The elder was retired but I think the younger was still standing at stud.

I know for definite Neil doesn't have them any more, I used to be on his yard.


----------



## delphie468 (5 February 2009)

if its the one your looking for?  Ugano stands at Hockwold Lodge Stud, 

http://www.hockwoldlodgestud.com/standing_stallions.html


----------



## southsidestud (5 February 2009)

i thought Eugano stood in Kent..? Canterbury way


----------



## Gingernags (5 February 2009)

If it is the same Eugano who is the sire of the Ugano as mentioned above, the old owner said he was sold on condition he wasn't standing at stud, and was virtually retired but could cover the new owners own mares.

Not sure how legally binding that is but he will be getting on now, its coming up 5 years since I was at his yard and he'd sold both stallions a while before.


----------



## Hann (5 February 2009)

I would have thought he was no longer alive as he was born in 1981


----------



## TURBOBERT (17 February 2009)

Eugano belonged to the Hyde Saddingtons at Carlton Bank Stud near Stokesley in N Yorks.  I dint know what happened to him though.


----------



## Twinkle<3 (7 November 2010)

Helloo My Horse Twinkle Is Sired By Eugano And I Have Been Trying To Find Out Abit More About Him Could Someone Please Tell Me Anything About Him/Photos Thankss


----------



## Trevelyan (10 November 2010)

Hello,Eugano belonged to my friend and he was standing in Herne Bay, Kent,* but I'm afraid he is no longer with us. He was truly magnificent, he had a superb temperment and was lovely to work with. He was regulary ridden out and was very highly though of and sadly missed.


----------



## sywell (10 November 2010)

TURBOBERT said:



			Eugano belonged to the Hyde Saddingtons at Carlton Bank Stud near Stokesley in N Yorks.  I dint know what happened to him though.
		
Click to expand...

That was the last owner the BHHS stallion list shows.


----------



## riversideeu (13 November 2010)

Hi

If you want to PM me with details of your horse I may be able to help. I worked at the stud and had several foals by him including my current brood mare,

Thanks.


----------



## Twinkle<3 (8 December 2010)

Trevelyan said:



			Hello,Eugano belonged to my friend and he was standing in Herne Bay, Kent,* but I'm afraid he is no longer with us. He was truly magnificent, he had a superb temperment and was lovely to work with. He was regulary ridden out and was very highly though of and sadly missed.
		
Click to expand...

Thank You For Letting Us Know I Have Hear That He Was A Great Horse I Also Heard That He Died From A Broken Leg ? Could U Tell Me Abit More About How He Died ?? Did He Have A Good Temperment Because My Mare Sired By Him Has  Incredible Manners I Am Thinking From Him  Thanks Again xxx


----------



## kerilli (9 December 2010)

the bay in my siggy (pic 2nd from right) was by Eugano. he's about 18hh and the scopiest and spookiest but also the kindest horse ever. Probably the only horse I've ever ridden that I thought I could have ridden down to a Puissance wall on without being utterly terrified, I think he could have jumped a house. Lovely horse. I've been told Eugano doesn't always throw huge though, so I guess the dam may have been huge.


----------



## Arkmiido (16 December 2010)

I have a 3 yo by him, she has the sweetest personality, incredibly smart and so fast to learn stuff, I was incredibly sad when Eugano died as I wanted to send my mare back to him for another one! Kimmy doesn't seem to have inherited his (or her dam's) jump though as she currently ambles over jumps without noticing them - I have yet to see her "jump" anything! Perhaps when I free-school her over something bigger than 2ft she might bother to leave the ground!!! I'm hoping her career will be as a driving trials horse though.
I also bred a foal by a stallion from similar lines who also is incredibly sweet - a stallion by Parco, who is by Darco. Darco and Eugano were both sired by Lugano Van La Roche.


----------



## lottery (9 May 2012)

Twinkle<3 said:



			Helloo My Horse Twinkle Is Sired By Eugano And I Have Been Trying To Find Out Abit More About Him Could Someone Please Tell Me Anything About Him/Photos Thankss 

Click to expand...

Hi my name is Andrea and I can tell you that Heather-Hyde Saddington owned Eugano at Carlton Bank stud. I was the head girl there at the time! he was a Belgum warm blood, as I am no longer working there so  I cant tell you what happened to him! although I dont think he will still be alive if you would like anymore info on him just asked and I shall help you all i can.


----------



## quan9122 (25 November 2019)

I have his grand daughter JJays California


----------

